
Ancestors Knew Death in Ways You Never Will - mxschumacher
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/15/sunday-review/coronavirus-history-pandemics.html
======
chmaynard
From the article:

"Most of the [Covid-19] deaths are among the very elderly and nursing home
residents, who no longer travel or dine out or contribute much to the economy,
and who are a burden on the struggling Medicare and Social Security Trust
Funds."

The depravity of this sentence is shocking and sad. This is as bad as the Tom
Cotton opinion piece.

